# God-Level Composer !



## Batrawi (Jul 6, 2017)

Generally I don't believe there's such thing as "The Best" person who's the best at doing something. But when it comes to this composer, I just can't think of anyone who can speak the universal language better than he does. He speaks music louder, softer, more meaningful with more emotional depth than any other composer I've heard (and I've understood and adored the music of so many major composers from Vivaldi to Zimmer).

I know this sounds like nonsense as musical taste is eventually subjective just like any other thing, but anyway here are some of his works from his YouTube channel that I thought it's worth sharing with you guys.

Even if you don't think he's the best (as I do) still he will open your senses to new dimensions that will definitely enrich your musical taste and composing techniques.

His name is "Yasser Abdelrahman".

Any thoughts/impressions are welcome


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 6, 2017)

Interestingly I don't think he would appreciate you calling him God-level since I am sure he retains that title for someone else. God-given talent level, seems more fitting 

I shall also take a listen of course


----------



## Batrawi (Jul 6, 2017)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I am sure he retains that title for someone else. God-given talent level, seems more fitting



"God" as in supreme creation/or myth like Greek gods. The other one you're referring to is "Allah"


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jul 6, 2017)

Cool thing that you found your own reference.
After having listened to the whole first piece you posted I can assure you he won't be mine 

Andy Blaney, Hendrik Schwarzer, Thomas Bergersen to name a few of today's composers out there, tend as far I'm concerned to build up more interesting pieces - but as you said: "this sounds like nonsense as musical taste is eventually subjective just like any other thing"


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 6, 2017)

Batrawi said:


> "God" as in supreme creation/or myth like Greek gods. The other one you're referring to is "Allah"


As in Jehovah, YHVH, ADONAI  that one...I have it on good authority that He is a sound dude as well


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jul 6, 2017)

Sounds too midi.....


----------



## Batrawi (Jul 7, 2017)

Yes. He occasionally uses midi instruments. Never heard him using real brass for instance. Bear in mind he's old school and doesn't have the least interest to seek after the best sounding/deep sampled libraries as we do today. As long as he trusts his own compositions, then he wouldn't fear throwing whatever crapy SF2 in there just to fill any gaps... which actually inspired me to experiment with these sounds, probably I will get some cool hybrid sounds when mixed with real instruments.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jul 7, 2017)

A clickbait headline..at least for me. 
Sure, nice pieces there. If he is the best for you, that´s great. Everybody has his idols to look up As I guess most of us do.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jul 7, 2017)

Batrawi said:


> His name is "Yasser Abdelrahman".



Wouldn't be surprised to hear that his nickname on this forum is Batrawi.


----------



## Batrawi (Jul 7, 2017)

Living Fossil said:


> Wouldn't be surprised to hear that his nickname on this forum is Batrawi.


...I wish it was. If had as much talent


----------

